

Indian parliamentarians get $1000 to buy tablet PCs and a custom app - desaiguddu
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/india/indian-parliamentarians-get-1000-to-buy-tablet-pcs-and-a-custom-app/660?

======
bbk
I guess this means $35 tablet is only vaporware.

~~~
desaiguddu
its for lower end , and school students :)

